# Going maaaaad!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Finding the wait for Nina to come home painful! So excited about getting her home... We are counting down the minutes! 

10 sleeps! :baby::whoo:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The waiting is so hard! Time seems to stand still but I promise it will go faster than you think. 
I am so eager to see loads of picture of Lola and her stunning baby sissy. :baby2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I'm looking forward to most Donna! The interactions... Lola getting a little friend and us getting a new bubba!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Soooo excited to see how Lola feels about Nina!!! So Excited for you!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just be prepared for Lola to act hurt and to feel as if you have done the worst thing ever... But remember that stage doesn't last and very soon they will be the best of friends to each other and your very loyal followers....
Enjoy these Lola days before Nina Ballerina dances in and steals the limelight


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Just be prepared for Lola to act hurt and to feel as if you have done the worst thing ever... But remember that stage doesn't last and very soon they will be the best of friends to each other and your very loyal followers....
> Enjoy these Lola days before Nina Ballerina dances in and steals the limelight


This is very true. The first two weeks were a bit of an adjustment. I was well ready for it thanks to all the two poo people on here. (Von esp had a lot of good advise)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi.. Cuddling my girl as we speak!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock.........

Not long now Ruth!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it won't be long Ruth until you have your new bundle of fluff! I'm on a countdown for a completely different reason - it's only 9 sleeps until we go on holiday - which means only 9 sleeps until we have to put our fur babies in kennels - eeeek! Not looking forward to that at all! Looking forward to seeing LOTS of pics of Nina once you get her home! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a Molly countdown when we got her and in no time the pick up date was here and I was so anxious In no time little Nina will be there and will get lots of love Can't wait to see the first Lola/Nina pic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to be a bit more patient today. Having a visit tomorrow!!! Esther tells me they've really grown. Crate training is in progress too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Photos and videos please Ruth, enjoy your visit . Fergus could come home next week but we've to wait until aug 18 after our holiday boo hoo ....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Only 9 sleeps now!!! 

We'll count down with you and next week will be here in no time... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Visit is Tuesday now as my friend with new born twins needs some help as her hubby is working. Ah well! Get to see another type of baby. Though I do prefer the fur type. So Nina pics on Tuesday! 

Yes Mairi - 9 sleeps! Glad to have you guys counting down too! 

Karen - you have lots to loom forward to getting back from hols! Little Fergus will be more than ready to meet his big bro and sis! Cute!x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooooooh its sooooo exciting!! A bit like waiting for the birth of a baby only this one is a bit hairier lol,not long now! Looking forward to seeing new pics of Nina xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mandy it's the only sort of baby I'm going to have.. So for me it's very much like having a baby! Love the hairy sort! Can't wait! New pics coming on Tuesday. X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Woo hoo, big day tomorrow, hope you have a great visit and really looking forward to more pics xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, hope you had a good time with the twins.... 
But I was disappointed not to see new Nina pics when I checked on here...
Ah well, have to wait til tomorrow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a super day tomorrow Ruth... Do you think you'll be able to leave lol, maybe you could just camp there. My advice is fill your house with dogs and your off to a good start lol xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fur babies over human ones without a shadow of a doubt. Arghhhh too exciting!!!!!!!! Pictures pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am looking forward to seeing our little girly tomorrow evening! Will go armed with my camera. Xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

It is almost as exciting as waiting for the royal baby to appear!! Can't wait to see your pics. Give her a snuggle from me x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> It is almost as exciting as waiting for the royal baby to appear!! Can't wait to see your pics. Give her a snuggle from me x


It's more exciting Nadine! Just home... Got lots of cuddles with everyone! Just uploading some pics to photobucket! They are all doing really well, looking fab and socialising with each other really well. Little quiet Nina is coming out of her shell and becoming feisty! Very cute and entertaining to watch. Wouldn't expect anything less mind you.. All the red heads in my life are feisty! 

Photos to follow!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've learned to pose very quickly...


















Butter wouldn't melt... How cute am I? 


















Loving mummy's shoes already...



















Time for bed.. I'm a good girl and love my crate... My room mate isn't so sure! He's noisy!



















Ahhh.. Asleep already..


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg she is gorgeous!! Her coat is really coming in now and her colour is stunning oooooh exciting times ahead Ruth xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mandy, I am very excited. I love her coat, quite happy for it to stay a bit straighter.. Easier to keep like Lola's! Will be interesting to see how she developes!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is adorable x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think she is going to have an amazing coat,her face has already become hairier,possibly a lovely loose wavy,coat,just gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mandy! Can't wait to get her home! xx


----------

